# SportDOG Brand Training collars?



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Guys,

Anyone have any feed back on the any of the other SportDOG Brand remote trainers? Like the SD-400, SD-400S, or SD-1800 that we have on the market. Just wanted to check on how things are going with those products.

Thanks,

SportDogBoy


----------



## thunderdog (Feb 19, 2003)

Kevin,

I've been using the 1800 you sent me last fall as my primary collar. I really like the collar and transmitter. I like the size of the transmitter, location and feel of the buttons and the location of the intensity dial. I've used both TT and Dogtra collars and the SportDog is a good as either one. Now if I can just get my hands on a bark collar or two, I will be a convert. 

Joe Heffley
Yellowbank Retrievers


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a 2400 and an 1800. After a learning curve I like the 2400 just fine. It works when it's supposed to, doesn't (any longer) work when it's not supposed to. I can train with it, and I like it's reliability. 

The 1800 I've only had for just over a week. I've trained with it twice. Coming from TT 500's it isn't so intuitive for me as the 2400. I plan on only using it when I have to walk in somewhere with both dogs to train; or in airing situations when I want both dogs on a collar. It works but I'm not used to using my thumb on a button and changing buttons for momentary and continuous. To ramp up a correction I have to look down to the transmitter taking my eyes off of the dog. Maybe I'll get better at changing levels on the fly but now I have to look at it.


----------



## wsyocum (Nov 10, 2003)

SportDog,

Just purchased an 1800 for a client. My first impression is that it is not as "hot" as the Dogtra 1100/1200...which are similar in price range. I had several dogs shrug off a level 8 momentary. Guess for the tougher critters I will have to try a 2000.
Also, my feeling is that Sportdog should provide a case for all their collars. The 1800 only came in a sealed type package inside a box. I know this may be to keep costs down, but comparitively priced Dogtra units come with a case. 
Another thing I noticed is the primitive design of the test light. The dangling wires and bulb look sorta like they fell out of a Xmas tree light set. Plus the fact that you have to unscrew the contact points then twist the wires into place etc., etc.. Several companies have a test light where you have to do nothing but hold the tester against the contact points. I know, I know, just put your fingers on it and press the button to test it, but most folks aren't going to do this. 
Sort of related, I also noticed the light on the collar does not light up in response to use of the transmitter. That is the first thing I look at when wondering if the collar/transmitter are working correctly. 
Also found that the belt clip on mine does not snap into place properly resulting in the unit possibly falling off with just regular walking. Maybe I got a bad one, but I would suggest something that attatches more positively
Most of these perks/looks things don't mean too awful much to me, but may go a long way in impressing the average customer. I do think I would still go with a similarly priced Dogtra 1100 over this model just because of the these "little" things that aren't a problem on the the Dogtra units.
Not to be too negative, I do like the ability to add another collar. Also, the units look solid and well built.
Hope this feedback helps.

Regards,

Scot


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

i have had a 1200 for a while now and it has been great and durable through a rough hunting season i also purchased 2 bark collars from SD and they work good also i just recently just purchased a SD400S and love the size and is a hot collar i will continue to work with SD products and must also mention the customer service is excellent


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I appreciate the info and yes Scot it does help, even on the little parts that you mentioned. We are working on a better test light and I will give our engineers here your information and let them run with. Like I've said before we all hunt here but we are not getting to use as much as we would like and you guys are the ones out there using it and abusing and if there are changes that need to be made we will make them. As everyone knows it may take a little time to get them in the field but we are always wanting information to make a better product for you.

Thanks,
Kevin 
SportDOG Brand


----------

